# Tops N Tails, Flounder Run, Jetties, Airboat Back Lakes



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.
*
*Tops N Tails*

Awesome fishing and great weather combined to set the backdrop for lots of memorable trips of late. Post frontal high pressure had Capt. Nathan Beabout waist deep in Trout and Redfish taking topwaters and soft plastics late week into the weekend wade fishing artificial lures. Shorelines have been the go to and the water has just been gorgeous. 
Airboat Redfishing & Back Water BayFishing Action

*Back Lakes & Airboat Redfishing*

Redfish got a little tough and spotty early week and then it was lights out with Capt. Braden Proctor just nailing them and never moving. Capt. James Cunningham had to work a little harder to full limits and Capt. Chris Cady reported airboat redfishing was solid with spotty schools and hammer holes coming through for guests. Capt. Donnie Heath managed near limits with guests coming off of night floundering.

*Flounder Gigging*

Wade gigging proved less affective than Flounder Boats that were able to located fish in soft and bottomless bayous where the fish had congregated. Capt. Donnie Heath and Capt. Pat Lester teamed up to rotate guests onto the boat and get everyone on fish. Hats off to both guides for the strong effort and overcoming full moon conditions to get eveyone on fish. Big solid "saddle blankets" are definitely on the move.

*Jetties *

The jetties are producing lots of Redfish action with Vermillion Snapper and the occasional Spanish Mackeral coming to hand. Not much in the way of Bull Reds on a trip Saturday, however. Contact us for specialty "Bull Red trips".

*Big Duck Season*

Now is the time to be zeroing in on finalizing dates and scheduling trips for the upcoming regular Texas Duck Season which kicks off for us on November 5th. Come see us.






Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

